# Uploading pictures?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Why is the maximum size so small?

Is this going to increase as everything I try to upload is too large.

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It shouldn't make a difference, the forum should resize images if they are too large.

Can you email me the photo you are trying to upload so I can try it and see the problem? 
Please send it to [email protected]


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

It's happened on a lot of pictures. Well every one actually it says the max upload size it 0.05mb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had the same problem. They upload on tapatalk though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> It's happened on a lot of pictures. Well every one actually it says the max upload size it 0.05mb


Avatar / Profile images have a limit of 50 kB ( 0.05MB ) so they need be resized first, either using software on your PC or an online tool like http://www.picresize.com/

I'll try adding an image you emailed into your Journal now.


----------

